# How to use up a bunch o' flat leaf parsley



## jessicacarr (May 16, 2010)

any ideas on how to use up a few bunches of flat leaf parsley b4 it goes bad?


----------



## GrillingFool (May 16, 2010)

I just air dry mine in a sunny window. Do the same with cilantro, too.
You could make up a big batch of tabouli, that uses a lot of parsley!


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 16, 2010)

You could make a pesto, and slather it all over chicken, or steak, or pork, or or or... Let your imagination run wild it is a wonderful herb... I like it as an herb salad also...


----------



## jessicacarr (May 16, 2010)

GrillingFool said:


> I just air dry mine in a sunny window. Do the same with cilantro, too.
> You could make up a big batch of tabouli, that uses a lot of parsley!


 
wonderful idea! never heard of tabouli, so i just googled a tabouli recipe and came up with a great sounding one! thank you, my dc friend, for sharing your idea


----------



## jessicacarr (May 16, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> You could make a pesto, and slather it all over chicken, or steak, or pork, or or or... Let your imagination run wild it is a wonderful herb... I like it as an herb salad also...


 
this is definately worth trying! i have always thought of pesto as basil-based. so upon reading your suggestion, i googled a parsley pesto recipe and c that i seem to be probably the only one who does not have this in her recipe box already. lol. it makes sense too...any herb-type thing could be made into that. actually i have recently stumbled upon the italian butter idea where you chop up a bunch of herbs and put in a little evoo to moisten it thus to make a concentrated paste to use a little of with more oil in later dishes. so this can even go along with that idea. thanks for spreading the word and getting my creative hamster spinning it's wheel up there, my dc friend!


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 16, 2010)

Salsa Verde (ITALIAN green sauce--- not to be confused with the Mexican condiment of the same name...) is indeed a great idea.  It IS sort of like a pesto with parsley, you mix it up with good olive oil, garlic and a handful of pine nuts (if that's not available, you can use walnuts or cashew as well), salt to your taste, you can use a pestle or food processor to mix it.  There are limitless opportunities for its use.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 16, 2010)

Jessica chimichurri would also be nice and a different spin on a sauce for meats... It has red wine vinegar, and red pepper flakes in it, but is a wonderful condiment... Try it you'll like it...


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 16, 2010)

I've never been a fan of dried parsley (or dried tarragon or cilantro).  Doesn't hold it's flavor for very long at all & ends up tasting/smelling like dry lawn grass in very short order when compared to other dried herbs like thyme, rosemary, oregano, etc.

If I were you, I'd most likely soften a few sticks of butter & blend in as much chopped parsley as you'd like, then portion out & roll the butter up snugly in plastic wrap & freeze.  You can add other seasonings to each roll before freezing if you like or leave them just with the parsley & add extra seasonings later on when you know what you'll be using the butter for.  Just re-soften the roll, add your extra seasonings, & re-chill a bit if necessary before using.


----------



## Kayelle (May 16, 2010)

Dang, what great ideas!!  Putting parsley on my shopping list till the stuff in the garden does it's thing!!


----------



## Kathleen (May 16, 2010)

*Greek Green Beans and Potatoes*

I made this as a side dish at Easter for roasted lamb.  It was just delicious and could honestly be a meal on its own.  It was super easy to make and used a lot of parsley.

Zoe’s Green Beans (Fasolakia tis Zoes) - Greek Recipes

~Kathleen


----------



## kadesma (May 16, 2010)

We love parsley,freeze,baby arugala, cilantro, finely sliced red onion, sweet juicy tomatoes and avocado with a tangy dressing,red wine vinegar,evoo,salt and pepper, I make sure the vinegar is a bigger portion so that it gives an eye wink when you take a bite. If you don't care for a lot of tang cut down on the vinegar. Warm buttered Franch or Italian bread is a must.
kadesma


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 16, 2010)

kadesma said:


> We love parsley,freeze,baby arugala, cilantro, finely sliced red onion, sweet juicy tomatoes and avocado with a tangy dressing,red wine vinegar,evoo,salt and pepper, I make sure the vinegar is a bigger portion so that it gives an eye wink when you take a bite. If you don't care for a lot of tang cut down on the vinegar. Warm buttered Franch or Italian bread is a must.
> kadesma



Kades you should try a nine herb salad, choose nine (I don't know why nine) of your favorite herbs, chop and toss with oil, vinegar, S&P... It's such a refreshing salad...


----------



## jessicacarr (May 16, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> Dang, what great ideas!! Putting parsley on my shopping list till the stuff in the garden does it's thing!!


 
too bad we are half way across the country from each other, or id give u half of mine


----------



## jessicacarr (May 16, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> I made this as a side dish at Easter for roasted lamb. It was just delicious and could honestly be a meal on its own. It was super easy to make and used a lot of parsley.
> 
> Zoe’s Green Beans (Fasolakia tis Zoes) - Greek Recipes
> 
> ~Kathleen


 
kathleen...that final pic looks so guuud.  i will be making this in the near enough future! thanks for spreading the word on this recipe


----------



## jessicacarr (May 16, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Jessica chimichurri would also be nice and a different spin on a sauce for meats... It has red wine vinegar, and red pepper flakes in it, but is a wonderful condiment... Try it you'll like it...


 
mimi
get owwwtta here with that chimichurri suggestion!  boy did you make a good call on sharing that with me. that is SO something i would try! 

there are SO many good responses that i will definately have this parsley used up by tomorrow or day after at the latest! yall r great!!!


----------



## kadesma (May 17, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Kades you should try a nine herb salad, choose nine (I don't know why nine) of your favorite herbs, chop and toss with oil, vinegar, S&P... It's such a refreshing salad...


Hi mimi,
I will be trying your idea this Sunday. We are going to make some sandwiches and I needed a salad idea to go with. Sandwiches will be a thin baguette sliced the long way,then brush the inside with a mixture of Dijon,stone ground mustard,red wine vinegar,evoo, chopped Tarragon,parsley, to assevble the sammie brush on the vinegar mixture then put on slices of St Albany cheese, then sauted sliced mushroom, some carmalized onions and roasted red pepprs. CLose the sammie and put in oven. I plan to use a light weight and when done serve with the herb salad
kades


----------



## Constance (May 17, 2010)

I chop it up by hand or in the food processor, depending on how much I have, and freeze it in a ziplock bag. Then I just break a little piece of as I need it, and it tastes just as fresh as it did before.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 18, 2010)

can't believe I forgot about Tabouleh.  Nice refreshing treat especially for summer while tomatoes are in season.  In case you are not familiar, it's a salad using burghul (you can use couscous if that's easier for you too), chopped tomatoes, parsley + a little of another herb, like mint, dill or fresh coriander, and spring onion, seasoned with lemon, good olive oil and s&p.  A whole bunch or even more of parsley goes into this salad, a tasty way to use up some extra parsley.


----------



## CharlieD (May 18, 2010)

jessicacarr said:


> any ideas on how to use up a few bunches of flat leaf parsley b4 it goes bad?


 Why should it go bad? Clean them, dry them, chop them, use them for a long time.


----------



## x7anooonah (May 24, 2010)

I agree parsley does not do as well dry as fresh. Luckily herbs are about 25 cents a bunch here so I can get fresh mint, habek, parsley and cilantro weekly. 

The pesto sounds like a nice idea and you can add it into any salad. I love to chop up mint, parsley and cilantro and top it on my salads, its pretty amazing. Parsley taste well on Italian dishes so try pastas or seafood as well.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 24, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Hi mimi,
> I will be trying your idea this Sunday. We are going to make some sandwiches and I needed a salad idea to go with. Sandwiches will be a thin baguette sliced the long way,then brush the inside with a mixture of Dijon,stone ground mustard,red wine vinegar,evoo, chopped Tarragon,parsley, to assevble the sammie brush on the vinegar mixture then put on slices of St Albany cheese, then sauted sliced mushroom, some carmalized onions and roasted red pepprs. CLose the sammie and put in oven. I plan to use a light weight and when done serve with the herb salad
> kades



Hi Kades,
Just curious to know how your herb salad turned out??? There have been a lot of great responses to this thread... Good job everyone!!!


----------



## kadesma (May 24, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Hi Kades,
> Just curious to know how your herb salad turned out??? There have been a lot of great responses to this thread... Good job everyone!!!


Hi Mimi,
I made a salad with parsley, baby arugula, a  bit of baby freeze,chives,a little dill, some basil,tarragon, a smidge of cilantro.and any baby greens I could find dressed with  lemon,salt,pepper and evoo.It was good. We will do this a lot this summer. 
Thanks for the idea.
kades


----------

